# 1st Round--Game 5: Heat vs. Bulls



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Playoffs
Round 1
Game 5










Miami Heat
(52-30)

vs.









Chicago
(41-41)

Tied series (2-2)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Heat 2-1)*
December 13, 2005 (Heat win 100-97)
March 18, 2006 (Heat win 85-84)
April 16, 2006 (Bulls win 117-93)

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We`re going to have Posey back. I know many of you guys dislike him and he hasnt been much of an impact, but for some reason the Heat do good with him in the lineup. Amazingly, Posey has been good so far in the post season. 10 ppg, 5 rpg, shooting 45%, 44% from 3 in 23 minutes.

I hope this time the calls go in our favor and Shaq avoids foul trouble. I mean, how can you have an impact in a game if you spend most of your time in the bench like last game in Chicago?

With some Red Bull I see a Heat win, an ugly game, but a Heat win.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Alonzo Mourning explains the key to Heat success*
> 
> BY DAVID J. NEAL
> [email protected]
> ...


Miami Herald

I liked this quote from Zo, haha:


> ``With an intense, physical game like that, we shot five free throws. That's another topic . . .''


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> We`re going to have Posey back. I know many of you guys dislike him and he hasnt been much of an impact, but for some reason the Heat do good with him in the lineup. Amazingly, Posey has been good so far in the post season. 10 ppg, 5 rpg, shooting 45%, 44% from 3 in 23 minutes.
> 
> I hope this time the calls go in our favor and Shaq avoids foul trouble. I mean, how can you have an impact in a game if you spend most of your time in the bench*like last game in Chicago?*
> 
> With some Red Bull I see a Heat win, an ugly game, but a Heat win.


Last two games in Chicago. Shaq needs to do a better job at staying out of foul trouble. Even if that means giving up an easy lay-up now and then. If shaq doesn't play significant minutes. And play like the dominant player he is, or at least is supposed to be, then i'm afraid I don't see how we can beat this team.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Heated said:


> Last two games in Chicago. Shaq needs to do a better job at staying out of foul trouble. Even if that means giving up an easy lay-up now and then. If shaq doesn't play significant minutes. And play like the dominant player he is, or at least is supposed to be, then i'm afraid I don't see how we can beat this team.


I agree with you for the most part but I often get puzzled when people make the statemewnt that Shaq needs to stay out of foul trouble. Players don't intentionally put themselves into foul trouble. If Shaq allows layups and keeps his hands down on opposing drives folk are going to bash him for not being defensive minded on the other hand if he does pull out and contest shots or prevent layups inside he is penalized. The weight of Shaq's foul trouble is on the back court players mitigating opponents from driving in the lane and forcing Shaq to foul unnecessarily. I do think Shaq/Wadeand Haslem in particular are going to have to be aggressive in many ways in game five. Shaq has to keep both hands on the ball when he posts up or else he will be called for an elbow on the floppers trying to guard him when one hand is swung out for the turnaround hook/bank shot. GP needs to get limited minutes in the 4th and Shandon should be injected into the game early to feel out his matchup.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

There are definitely a few things contributing to Shaq's foul trouble... perimeter defense being one of them... lazy legs being the other... 

The foul Bill Walton was complaining about could have been easily avoided had Shaq just taken a step forward and squared himself to the man with the ball... the combination of turnstyles on the perimeter and a lack of assertiveness defensively leads to quick foul trouble..

Bulls fans know this becuase we've watched the likes of Eddy Curry (and Tyson Chandler prior to last season.. though he still gets in foul trouble for being too aggressive) try to stay on the court for extended periods of time... especially before some of our better defenders (Hinrich, Duhon, et all) showed up it was nearly impossible to keep him out there... Shaq had the same combination of problems in Chicago last week. He shouldn't be let completely off the hook, though his guards weren't doing him any favors.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope they practiced defending with multiple picks the entire practice session.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm really feeling ready for this one. We're home and Tyson definitly is not 100%, even though he'll be playing. There's no way we drop 3 in a row to the Chi, especially in a huge game 5.

Winner of this game wins the series.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

According to the Washington Post today, they said the feud w/ Wade and GP was b/c GP was upset that Wade passed up an open shot..


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

It's almost game time!!! I predict a comfortable Heat win today and a hard fought victory in game 6 to close out the series.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq cant make ft's


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

good job by shaq there taking the charge


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> good job by shaq there taking the charge


yeah, nice way to come out into the game, but we should have atleast a lead, its tied, but thats fine right now i guess, we just got to keep it up, possesion by possesion


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> good job by shaq there taking the charge


does steve kerr want to question any more pretty clear calls????? this is as bad when reggie miller called the pacers-heat game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We should be up by 10. Shaq`s missed FT`s are killing us. But im happy to see him so active in post. Wee need more from Wade. Pat shouldve started Posey instead of Walker. oh well, whats done is done, i hope we keep hustling for rebounds


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

some calls going the heat way early on, but considering we got screwed last game, im fine with it


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

great intensity by the Heat! i guess they drank their Red Bull before the game. The Bulls are probably thinking "WTF!? you guys arent supposed to be out-hustling us!..."
lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

just a little footnote: when Wade just dunked hte putback, i saw GP clapping form the sidelines.. :clap:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> some calls going the heat way early on, but considering we got screwed last game, im fine with it


agreed, what goes around comes around


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are giving them many open 3's..pretty lucky they are not going in

anyway, that shot by wade was one of the worst ive seen him take. If he wants to shoot a jumper, plant the feet and put them in. He is a good shooter with proper form, but fading away is just horrible


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hinrich turned his ankle

Wade needs to take advantage


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Hinrich turned his ankle
> 
> Wade needs to take advantage


nvm i was rong he did sprain it


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Welcome to the real world Noc, and have you met James Posey?

Nice block from JP.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice block by Jp we need him ni this game, we need his def...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Two soft calls on UD and Shaq. Noc misses both from the line.

Wade with AN AMAZING pass to Zo for the poster.....wow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, the officials have been pretty good with the calls in the 2 qt.

anyways, its been an interesting game so far


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Two soft calls on UD and Shaq. Noc misses both from the line.
> 
> Wade with AN AMAZING pass to Zo for the poster.....wow.


yeah very great pass, amazing indeed, Wade's really got to knock down his jumper if he wants to spread out the def, this is prob one of his worst streches w/ his jumper missing, he did make that one fadeaway...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh no....please get up Dwyane.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We;'re skrewed, we know hes hurt when he doesnt stand back up, this stinks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

fu**


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope Wade is ok. we can still beat this Bulls team without him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We need you Jason


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

that block was clean but we got another good view of hinrich holding wade before that happening. Still havent called it this series. Its the same crap rip does to wade.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> We;'re skrewed, we know hes hurt when he doesnt stand back up, this stinks


pretty much. just when he was getting into a rhythm.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wow look at this lineup out there for us...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

many here will say its just an "excuse". i dont give a ****, if we lose, Wades injury (again) was a big reason behind it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We need DA and Shandon to step up as well, along with GP and J-Will. This is the reason why Pat put together this team, in case a key player is suddenly out, someone will pick up the slack


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

if anyoen saw, Wade had to have people help him off the court, he didnt get up and walk off on his own power, i think we're all awaiting Craig sager to get some news for us


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

first let me say sweetney used his off hand first, it was a foul, but not flagrant. the last foul on shaq was disgusting. 
it looked real bad, he landed on his hip, hopefully just a bone bruise, but if something is fractured he's out well into next season. im praying for the best


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

X-ray* NEGATIVE!!!!*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

left hip contisuion, quest for game, x-rays neg..can anyone tell us what this meanS?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> left hip contisuion, quest for game, x-rays neg..can anyone tell us what this meanS?


Means pretty much nothing. Could be anything from a dead-leg that goes away in a few minutes to a bruise like shaq had last year. When it happens to you it feels like you are never goign to walk again and it either goes away or it doesnt.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

technically a contusion is a scrape or superficial cut/wound. its probably a deep bruise, and its probably 50/50 he comes back. if we're down going into the 4th, i bet he gets a cortisone shot and returns. if not he will rest til game 7 if necesary


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

nets fan hear, sorry to hear that DWade is hurt, hopefully he'll make it back for our second round showdown.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

farouq710 said:


> nets fan hear, sorry to hear that DWade is hurt, hopefully he'll make it back for our second round showdown.


Dont get ahead or yourself...you might get a fiesty bulls team


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

"contusion" means nothing

basically means they dont know the extent yet. It could easily be a deep bruise or a bone bruise, which would cost wade many weeks, or it could be just be a regular bruise


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice take from Tonie

And 1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How was that on Shaq!?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if we lose this game, we ****ing suck. what happened to the Heat`s intensity?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

one things for sure, we filled our roster up with the softest puss*** in the NBA


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> How was that on Shaq!?


a bad call on Shaq. 4th foul. at least its not as lopsided as last game


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

UD40 said:


> How was that on Shaq!?


No clue...more minutes taken from him by the refs.... Dont think our lineup out there now could beat the knicks.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> one things for sure, we filled our roster up with the softest puss*** in the NBA


and whats worse, they cant shoot.

The Bulls strategy is simple. Clog the middle, cuz we`re going to missing our jumpshots


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

He's back......!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> He's back......!


 ...and so far, theres no reason for him to be. If he isn't healthy, why is he playing?

we can't guard them when we're healthy, so why would you play a 1/2 dwyane wade?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Very evenly called game by the referees


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine KEEP DRIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are ice cold and the only way you are helping this team is to keep getting to the rim and finishing or going to the line....

You were brought here to carry our team in this type of situation, please do it!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

every ****ing time Antoine! Keep taking it to the bucket!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

god damn ft's


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Heat are going back to their original game-plan instead of shooting whack *** jumpers. tied game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

my question is, is Wade's injury one of those injuries where if he plays on it, it can worsen? Toine's gotta keep driving, but he's gotta hit his FT's


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> my question is, is Wade's injury one of those injuries where if he plays on it, it can worsen? Toine's gotta keep driving, but he's gotta hit his FT's


I think it will get worse if he doesnt play. Game 6 is iffy i think.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol....heat fans cheered because Bavetta fell on his as$


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

god...I hate seeing him limping like this....take him out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Remember when Pat Riley's team play good defense? We're ****ing horrible on defense................................it's not even funny


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ANDERSON INSTEAD OF PAYTON

god, Payton is horrible


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

POsey is the dumbest player of all time. Why doesnt he hold on to all those rebounds instead of tapping everything out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Why isnt Pat playing DA and Shandon? we do so much better when they play?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> ANDERSON INSTEAD OF PAYTON
> 
> god, Payton is horrible


im glad he isnt coming back next season


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade looks badly hurt out there....he cant drive to the hoop and looks very slow

we cant risk further injury


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job by Posey hitting the glass and taking it up strong.....take notes Payton/JWill/Toine/Wade/DA......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn ft's


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I cant believe Pat is pulling off a SVG. Take out GP and Posey, bring in the Andersons. We could be doing so much better


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

finally they call that holding


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

12 minutes to decide game 5


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

tied game going into the 4th. Lets see if the Heat have the heart to win


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 12 minutes to decide game 5


and our season....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

why does payton get so many minutes, is riley trying to get him the record for most time without an assist for a Point guard


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

im wondering if Pat leaves Wade in for the rest of the game unless the score becomes out of reach for eitehr team, b/c if we take him out now, his thigh will tighten up


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

TAKE OUT PAYTON

please

pretty please

DA IS SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> why does payton get so many minutes, is riley trying to get him the record for most time without an assist for a Point guard


He's an egomaniac and cannot admit his mistakes. Kinda reminds be of how John Daly described his gambling...after he lost half a mil he would take out more and more because he thought he would earn it back. Cant wait until we are stuck with this same team next year...another year slower. Theres no FAs and no one other than Isiah that will take anyone.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> im wondering if Pat leaves Wade in for the rest of the game unless the score becomes out of reach for eitehr team, b/c if we take him out now, his thigh will tighten up


 Bring a damn bike down from the practice court and let him ride the bike in the tunnel to the lounge.............he can't play 12 more minutes with no rest, that's just stupid


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that bs 4th foul call on shaq is still very much affecting us


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

payton is avg'ing 1.2 assists including this game in the series. for a pg getting 20 minutes/game.. just pathetic. if derek anderson and jwill dont play a majority of the 4th, we have absolutely no chance


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits.....63-61


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

walker i could respect in this game...his shot is off, but damn is he giving it all every play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Offensive foul on Sweetney (5th)....HEAT BALL!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wide open shots just are not falling


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10 minutes left...


Toine to Posey! nice pass on the backcut! 65-61 Heat! 

Timeout Bulls!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Even with his poor shooting...toine is having a nice game. I like the ball movement.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, we cant hit a three out there, and its been this way since game 1!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat taking a page off the Bulls playbook by cutting to the basket instead of just standing there. :banana:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Man, we cant hit a three out there, and its been this way since game 1!


yep


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wide open shots just are not falling


That's the key though....they're WIDE OPEN looks! We're not forcing shots anymore, we're running our sets through and through until we get that open look. If you're a coach, I'm sure that you'll take that every time down the floor.

I hate Payton.....but he doesn't force things like JWill does. It's good and bad sometimes, but, we're running a much more effective 1/2 court offense with GP out there. 


We just gotta play our game on offense. Good shot selection, work the ball around, and find the open man. We'll make shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

GP attacks the rim and scores over Allen....67-61

Shaq with the block! Great D!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Shaq for the oop! 69-61!

Allen misses...GP boards it!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the Tim Duncan-esc bank shot! 71-61

Timeout Bulls!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

12-0 run!!!!!

D. Wades presence has been undeniable, POTG win or lose. 10 pt lead!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

time to rest wade

we have enough momentum built up, and Chicago has no offense tonight. We need to keep wade off the floor as long as we could.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we got 8 minutes to play....no let downs!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Now we need our defense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gordon hits a 3 from West Palm....71-64...good d though



Toine misses, kept alive by Posey....GP in to Shaq, 73-64


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Foul on Chandler, his 4th. Everything is going our way now.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

nearly every pick the bulls set (and 100% of tyson chandlers) is illegal and they finally are calling a couple tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Offensive foul on Chandler (4th)! Skiles must be showing good techinique on those picks...


Shaq misses......if he's got 1-on-1 in the post, he's gotta make a quick post move!


Hinrich misses, GP boards...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives, fouled.......hits both (75-64)

Nocioni hits the 3 off the drive from Gordon ....(75-67)

Dumb turnover by GP! Jesus.......I'd expect that out of Gerald Fitch, not a damn near 40 yr old PG


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can We Get A Carry On Gordon? My God Watch Him Dribble He's Rocking The Damn Ball To Sleep!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Its so funny how our peremiter defense makes the Bulls look like all-stars shooting


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq refused to go out, he wants in, he cant stand watching form teh sidelines, we need a stop here, that wasnt the greatest sequence


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can We Get A Carry On Gordon? My God Watch Him Dribble He's Rocking The Damn Ball To Sleep!


how bout that 6 step 3 point play he had earlier? he made lebrons game winner seem like nothing.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

please please PLEASE take payton out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> please please PLEASE take payton out


 what is Gary doing wrong right now??? He made 1 mistake on the inbound that's about it....




Toine holding Nocioni, dead ball foul, 2 shots (stupid *** foul)...hits both (75-69)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey hits (77-69)...good look


Toine called for a BS foul, straight up and down and Noc jumps into him....just terrible
Noc hits 2......(77-71)

5 minutes left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey misses the open 3...

Sweetney fouled by Payton (3rd)....hits 2 (77-73)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Gordon has been lucky with 2 plays thet werent called against him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

GP with the spin and floater....(79-73)

Hinrich looses the ball...Heat ball!

Wade for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333 (82-73)


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

wade with the easy three


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

GP gets a hand on the pass, Stolen by Posey.....

3 1/2 left

Toine misses, Posey keeps it alive! Timeout Heat!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im so happy to see the Heat play with some passion in the 4th. Specially Posey, he picked it up in the 4th and is doing the little things that role players should be doing. If only he can bee more consistent


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Since wade got hurt his jumper has looked alot better. Hes just shooting instead of all the fadeaways and kicking out of his legs. This changes their ability to defend him like they have if he can hit his jumpers again.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice playing, but hopefully this isnt like last year where wade gets hurt game 5 (win that game), misses game 6, and isnt himself in game 7.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333 (85-73)

what a night for JP!

Shaq boards the miss....under 3 minutes left!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Now _this_ is basketball.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Im so happy to see the Heat play with some passion in the 4th. Specially Posey, he picked it up in the 4th and is doing the little things that role players should be doing. If only he can bee more consistent


I hate posey but I cant argue with that...very nice 4th quarter performance offensively for once.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Miami got tired of the Bull`s ****....literally


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats right Heat, keep running up the score. make them bleed!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker fouled by Nocioni (5th).....hits 2...(87-73)

Sweetney misses the fade...Posey boards it....

great ball movement leads to Shaq laying it in...(89-73)

Steal by Shaq....outlet to Toine breaking out for the slam! (91-73)


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Now _this_ is basketball.


i was just about to say this is what keeps me watching...the very unpredictable nature of the game...up by 18...how could this be? who cares, we're up.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> I hate posey but I cant argue with that...very nice 4th quarter performance offensively for once.


I think JP's done a lot of our dirty work, we're a bad defensive team and we need him in, espicialy since Riles refuses to play shandon


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

So this is how the Heat play when they show passion and teamwork? whatevr it is they`re feeling right now in this 4th qt, i hope they keep it up in Chicago and put this team to sleep for good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They need more shots of the Heat bench....look at those *****es about 3-4 rows up in the white tops...DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN that's white hot!

Nocinoi T'd up, GP hits (92-73)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Time to put Wayne in?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gordon misses the 3, GP fouled over the back by Gordon....

Pargo in, watch out, he can get hot 

DA misses.....

Pargo defended greatly by DA, miss..........under a minute left


Walker catches it out of bounds....turnover


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SIMIEN! SIMIEN! SIMIEN! 

Come on Riles!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

WHEW... these bulls are scary man.. i hope theres no game 7


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Antoine would have a great shooting % if he just kept taking it inside.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-League hits 2 FTs.....(92-75)

DA misses the J.....Pargo hits the 3 (92-78)


3-2 Heat


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

3-2!!!!

Time for the the Bulls to wake up from their nice dream.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, did Toine play the whole second half? Or was I just seeing things?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Seemed like it. I was wondering where Haslem was.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> BTW, did Toine play the whole second half? Or was I just seeing things?


he did, and I think played very well

his shot was off, but he was all effort and played some good defense with some nice blocks


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> BTW, did Toine play the whole second half? Or was I just seeing things?


nope i dont think you are seeing things, i think he did


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Time for our guys to put the Bulls away for good. They`re like freaking cockroaches, they just dont go away!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

call me crazy but i honestly think we should start Posey and Toine at 3-4 next game, this is not a slap in the face to UD but its just been working better vs these quicker younger bulls...Im not saying this is a permanant change, just somthing we mite consider now, but i doubt it'll happen


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> call me crazy but i honestly think we should start Posey and Toine at 3-4 next game, this is not a slap in the face to UD but its just been working better vs these quicker younger bulls...Im not saying this is a permanant change, just somthing we mite consider now, but i doubt it'll happen


Ive been saying that since the all-star break. i dont see how it hurts to just give it a try.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Boxscore


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was one hell of a game. Flash is a warrior. I'm just worried about him for game 6.

Its amazing how one can be so excited with Walker and then so dissapointed in Walker in the same game.

Well, we got two chances to send this team on a fishing trip. Lets hope we succeed.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

omg what a game, started off so gay, 4th quarter was crazy..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> * *Wade returns from injury, sparks Heat to critical win**
> 
> MIAMI (Ticker) -- Dwyane Wade might wake up sore on Wednesday but he sure feels great right now.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tough loss for the Bull. As badly as we played, still looked like we could pull it out until Q4. Great defense by the Heats! A. Walker definitely POG this game. Look for another battle in game 6 back in Chicago.

Peace!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

double post -mb


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wynn said:


> Tough loss for the Bull. As badly as we played, still looked like we could pull it out until Q4. Great defense by the Heats! A. Walker definitely POG this game. Look for another battle in game 6 back in Chicago.
> 
> Peace!


We were trying to giftwrap it for you in the 1st 3 quarters. Just terrible FT shooting, even for the Heat.

And no, Walker was not the POTG, it was D-Wade by a mile. I don't know what game you were watchin.

To be honest, I expect to go to game 7. I'm not feeling to good about our chances in Chicago against a hostile crowd (as you guys face elimination) with a banged up Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This is teh way im use to seeing Wade play


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

no way wade misses game 6.. sore hip compared to a rib injury where it feels like he's getting stabbed when he breathes.. remember he tried coming back in game 5 last year and he couldnt.. but this time it was obviously a different story. he's a gamer and i think when he plays slower he can still be VERY effective.. just like in game 2 and tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

fmanlu05 said:


> no way wade misses game 6.. sore hip compared to a rib injury where it feels like he's getting stabbed when he breathes.. remember he tried coming back in game 5 last year and he couldnt.. but this time it was obviously a different story. he's a gamer and i think when he plays slower he can still be VERY effective.. just like in game 2 and tonight.


Miami Herald:



> Wade said he believes he'll be able to play Thursday. Last season against the Pistons in the conference finals, Wade sat out Game 6 with a strained rib and the Heat was blown out of Detroit, then lost a close Game 7 at home.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Painful lessons*
> 
> It's amazing how tough this first round is compared to last year's. Do you think Dwyane would have taken a pain killer in any of the first two rounds last season?
> Anyway, there are a few things that Game 5 displayed that may help the Heat get past the Bulls in six.
> ...


Miami herald Blogs


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *FASHIONABLY EARLY*
> 
> If the seats at the beginning of Game 5 on Tuesday looked more filled than usual, credit Miami coach Pat Riley, who is stumping for Heat fans to get to their seats early.
> 
> ''The construction of all these new arenas that have all these restaurants and bars and stuff, they finally make their way down to their seats after the national anthem,'' Riley said. ''We were thinking about flashing a video in those places for them to sort of catch on to it, like 'Well, the game is about seven minutes away. Let's go, OK?' *But I'd be damned if I'd ever tell [arena caterer] Levy to shut down the bars.*''


Chicago Sun-Times

lol


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Heated said:


> We were trying to giftwrap it for you in the 1st 3 quarters. Just terrible FT shooting, even for the Heat.
> 
> And no, Walker was not the POTG, it was D-Wade by a mile. I don't know what game you were watchin.
> 
> To be honest, I expect to go to game 7. I'm not feeling to good about our chances in Chicago against a hostile crowd (as you guys face elimination) with a banged up Wade.


Wade had the better Q4, but Walker was the player who kept the Heats alive while the Bull was putting together a Q3 run. By the time Wade did his thing, the game was already out of the Bull's reach.

I'm hoping it goes to a game 7.

Has been a lot better series than fans of either team probably anticipated.


----------

